# stupid question



## Zero369 (Oct 18, 2004)

I want to purchase a new case for my desktop computer. My motherboard is a ATX form and the dimension of it is 11.96" x 9.60".

Now when i purchase a case does that mean i have to purchase a case that is atleast 11.96 x 9.60 because i can't find one that size or do i just need to find that is ATX.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hello There,

First of all, there are no stupid questions on this forum. All of us have things that we can't possibly know and this is just one of those things, so you are in good company if you don't know something. 

You just need to purchase a full ATX case and that will handle the ATX motherboards of various sizes. Hope that helps.

Now, go and have a nice day.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

get a case to accept multiple fans naturally
depending on your budget, lian and antec are high end or you could go middle road such as *THIS*


----------



## Zero369 (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok thank you guys glad i didn't get laugh at like in another forum.

I was worried that if i purchase a case my motherboard wouldn't fit but know you guys made the answer clear for me.

Thank you!

edit - This is the case i want to purcase for my other computer.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811162012

&

This is the motherboard i want to replace it with my old motherboard. Don't really need a fancy mobo for my other computer because i only use it to listen to music and school work.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813130491


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi, Zero. I actually have that case you're looking at but I have it in black. Here's the scoop:

Cooling - B
It includes 2 fans which spin fast and quietly but the problem is the grating of the case. On the back you'll want to drill the holes out larger for better airflow. The top and window can be done the same way. Be very careful.

Expandability - B+
Plnety of room for drives and and accessories. It's not a long case so consider using rounded cables.

Setup - A
Setting the time on the front LCD is a breeze. If you're using a Socket 462 or 478 CPU then applying the CPU temperature probe is easy. If you're using anything newer then mounting it is optional or you can stick it to the HSF. Readings aren't as accurate but it still gives you a good idea. Connecting the audio and USB wiring was also very easy as the leads are well-labled.

Overall - B+


----------



## Zero369 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for that feedback ebackhus apperciate it.

Now i can pretty much say it's safe to purchase it.

Thanks for help again guys!!

Edit - Wait i have one more question when you buy computer case like the one i want to buy...does it actually come with a power supply?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes, the one you are getting comes with a Generic 450watt Power supply. It should do the job you want it for.


----------



## Zero369 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

